# in ref to the new forest ponies being killed



## equinim (29 May 2011)

if people not like the fact there is livestock and ponies on roads they shouldnt drive through there or move there.
dont blame the tourists as it mostly wont be them as they usually slow down to see the ponies as that is part of the reason they go to the new forest

know of a vilage farm (dairy) that was forced to close that had been there for years and generations  but townies moved in village and complained that the cows attrated flies and the milking at 3am woke them up. and the milk tankers were to large for the lane.

it back fired the last 2 winters though as when dairy was running the lanes were kept clear of snow and ice for milk tankers. now no dairy the lanes were not cleared and village was blocked for weeks.
same people then compainied roads were inpassable and asked farmer to clear them.
they said no.. haha


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 May 2011)

Its the world over - I know of a haulage firm for just over 100 years at the same site - started off as horse and carts...... all around the land has been sold off and developed for houses....  they are getting complaints daily about the trucks and are battling with the council about access and egress hours.. now you would notice a haulage yard and about a hundred trucks when you went to buy your house wouldnt you??????


----------



## 1stclassalan (30 May 2011)

One of the things that makes a village picturesque is a church - but in many the bells are either silent or greatly restricted because of complaints about the noise!

Once upon a time popular opinion had it that you must be in league with the devil if you didn't like that sound!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 May 2011)

There are lots of things in life,  which seriously irritate me,  but little more so,  than those who move into a rural environment,  and then expect that the time honoured practices cease,  because it disturbs their comfortable little world.

A couple who've recently bought a holiday cottage in our village,  have had the barefaced cheek to complain about the noise made by my sheep!!  I had a go at being courteous,  and as that didn't work,  so I pointed out a few simple facts to them.  If they whinge again,  then I'm going to turn out a load of guinea fowl,  we'll see how they like that!!

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (30 May 2011)

Oh God I am going to sound like one of Alec's sheep, I keep bleating on... Education education education... Some folk have no idea that "lamb" on their table on a Sunday is actually one of those cute fluffy things skipping round the fields also called "lamb"...

With all these programmes making the countryside seem so darned fantastic who wouldn't want to live there? Then it smells and the lanes are not wide enough to over take... The local shop dares to have times of day in which it closes... Oh dear.

How about we make everyone buying a house in a village take a test. In order to buy a house you have to pass the following questions...

a. is that stuff in that field crop (any sort of crop you do not need to be specific) or grass?
b. which can go faster a tractor or a car?
c. which item will biodegrade first poo or a coke can?
d. should you sound your horn to let the horse rider/ dog walker know you want to pass on that single lane road that has grass growing in the middle?
e. is it acceptable to drive over the speed limit because your kids are late for school past the person walking theirs who are also late - lazy sods should have got the car out...?
f. what is a hay stack?
g. what time of day is it apropriate to let off fire works next to a field of stock with out first warning local farmer/ horse owners/ dog & cat owners, or do you need to just tell your next door neighbour so they can see the show?
h. why is a fishing licence required?
i. should you let your excitable spaniel who doesn't come back when you call "play" with livestock?
j. explain the differnce between ragwort and a daisy?

With these 5 simple questions not only will the house prices drop so country folk can live in their local area but we would also find it much easier to live together. I suspect that even a 6/10 pass rate would do...


----------



## tristar (30 May 2011)

or as the french say 'ah mais sa c'est la compagne' meaning that is the country and that life goes on daily and this involves a certain amount of noise, like tractors, strimming, mooing, bleating, chopping up wood and trees with a chainsaw, muck spreading, hay making etc etc without which the whole place would revert to jungle! so the townies could then go and live in the jungle


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 May 2011)

Sorry Paddy - youve missed a couple of really important points:-

1. Every field is not a "public park" this means that your dogs should not be allowed to run through poorly growing crops - you and yours should not be playing "chase" in the field too.

2. Chasing livestock with sticks because your vile children are playing cavemen and dinosaurs - is not allowed

3. Sheep, cattle, horses, chickens etc are not "moving targets" to be shot at, or have stones thrown at them

4. Dont wash your muddy boots off in the water troughs -  you should not have been walking through the field any way !

5. No the field cannot be brought for 20k - to stop us farming it - the field is over 50 acres !

6. Please dont throw your garden rubbish over your fence into the field we have just moved the horses into


----------



## tigerlily12345 (30 May 2011)

this pisses me off SO much! i dont live in the countryside but the horses do and when were riding in the little single-track country lanes we get so many car hurtling up after us and then shouting/speeding/generally being a **** to come past! 
and always in big flashy cars so they are clearly just cutting through to avoid traffic or have moved from the city and then have the cheek to complain about the "slow horses" egh does my head in


----------



## Berpisc (30 May 2011)

Our village sits adjacent to a very big quarry, that has been here in one form or another for 100's of years.
When my parents moved into the village (donkeys years ago), they noticed it, made the decision that other things considered they could live with it.....amazing how many others moved into the village and then started campaigning against the quarry's existence


----------



## Thorthepony (2 June 2011)

We often visit the New Forest and it really damn annoys me how people drive and I have to say that 9 times out of 10 it is locals not tourists (white van man, young women with kids in the car, cars with one man in, all the usual everyday local folk going about their lives).  It is time that they learnt to appreciate where they live and what they have got and to respect the safety of the animals, as well as other road users.

We live at Biggin Hill, close to the airfield and get the same problem with townies moving into what always was a rural community then moaning about the airfield, trying to get it closed, saying it is dangerous, deciding that it is going to become the next Gatwick and wreck their lives (even though it is far too small for that) basically moan, moan, moan.  My answer is, if you lived in Biggin Hill prior to 1917 then fine you have a right to moan but if not then shut up!!!  You moved into the village knowing that the airfield was there so dont then try and get it closed.  Many of us are extremely proud of what the airfield and the men and women from there did for our country in WW2, it is know globally and the residents should be proud and respectful of it.


----------



## combat_claire (2 June 2011)

Totally agree with Paddydou but I would make the exam far stiffer and include modules on wider agricultural knowledge, country sports, village cricket, driving standards, the role of the church,  drinking in the local, the country code and general courtesy...


----------



## Dovorian (2 June 2011)

Could we add a clause that 'incomers' should respect those who hunt, shoot or fish? 

I have been taken to task for allowing a chap to ferret by a new neighbour, clothed in matchy matchy Joules with clean shiny wellies (lovely boots too, pale pink shiny ones with black pigs on them ...). She then went on to say that she hoped my horses were not 'hunting horses', does she think that we use horses to find a quarry now that the ban with dogs is on place? I have had a chat to the cats about mousing but they are not disposed to take instructions from staff!

And to finalise the matter, please could they be advised that no matter what the cc of your car it is not OK to have track test sessions on the straights of lanes!


----------



## KarynK (2 June 2011)

It's not only the ones moving to the country but those who have discovered the proverbial rat run, they need some instructions  on the fact that they are speed limits not targets!! And to the white van man, mothers running children to their posh schools AND the new national park rangers using a mobile phone especially to text on a country lane whilst trying very hard to stick to the target speed (Usually 60 mph) should actually be a hanging offence SHAME ON YOU!!


----------



## MochaDun (3 June 2011)

And I'd appreciate it if local children would not:

a) hit golf balls out of their garden into the grazing fields (appreciate they could not control where the balls went yet some went quite some distance so I'm assuming someone may well have gone from garden into the field to play) 
b) leave behind one of those jointed with elastic plastic-sectioned tent frames in the field 
c) discard a whole milkbottle...thankfully I found the milkbottle unbroken the day before the harrow went in to do the fields.  However would not have been nice if a horse had put its foot down or rolled on the whole bottle let alone having endless pieces of glass in the grass should it have been crushed or broken...

Rather worrying lack of explanation from parents to their children about entering private fields/property, dropping litter and consideration of others/animals, etc.


----------



## welshsporthorse (3 June 2011)

I am so glad I live on a coastal farm, at the end of a no through road, with no near neighbours, no passing traffic. A beach to the front and a forest to the back. I have it for sale but reading all the above makes me think I should be keeping it.


----------



## Paddydou (3 June 2011)

I am so sorry I didn't make the test harder AND excluded cricket! SHame on me for being so liberal!

It is very tiresome though isn't it trying to explain to people that those lovely ragwort flowers growing in the hedgerow are highly dangerous, that their 3 year old could get trampled if they let it wander round that field of horses on its own while shouting at them to get them to move...

I don't know what it is about the city but it does seem very much more dog eat dog than in the rural areas where people try to work together more... Perhaps thats where the lack of manners comes from! They are not meaning to be rude just don't know how to be polite?


----------



## Alec Swan (3 June 2011)

Does it seem strange,  that when we bumpkins,  wander off and up to Town,  we enjoy the spectacle,  and then gratefully wend our way home again,  *BUT*,  when that lot,  manage to inveigle their way into our lives,  then they seem to think that *we* should fit in,  with *them*?

I find it irksome,  and have been known to tell them so! 

Alec.


----------



## joeanne (3 June 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			A couple who've recently bought a holiday cottage in our village,  have had the barefaced cheek to complain about the noise made by my sheep!! 
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I would have told them to baaaaaaaagger off.
Idiots.....


----------



## muff747 (15 June 2011)

I think we got a bit OT, we started on about the ponies being killed on the roads, poor things.  It was bad enough when I found four dead sheep together at the side of the road and one a little further on - it must have managed to stagger away before dropping dead.  Some bar***d must have ploughed into a flock crossing the road - mindless cruel compassionless animals, they should be put down if caught.
AND - I just hate it when farm houses are bought by townies and then they mow the surrounding field like a  lawn and strim the grass verges and tarmac the hundred year old lane - grrrrr


----------



## Mince Pie (15 June 2011)

Oh don't get started! I have the neighbours from hell, your chickens are noisy, your sheep are noisy, your horses smell, the workshop units are noisy etc etc Well sorry love but they were all here when you moved in!

We had a massive burglary recently so in order to maintain security we proposed a gate for the back drive, nope couldn't have it because it was 'inconvenient' so we just have to be robbed


----------



## dalesslave (15 June 2011)

And then they buy an ex racer for chanelle to ride as they live in the country now!!! it can live in the shed can't it and she can get all the matchy matchy joules equestrian clothing! of course you know nothing as your wellies have carrier bags sticking out of the tops and you have an embarassing hole in the crotches of all your jeans and your horse looks like it belongs to steptoe and son.


----------



## Faithkat (16 June 2011)

I am fortunate enough to live on the edge of the New Forest and love seeing the wildlife (athough I could do with a few less rabbits in the field  ).  I know of a couple (townies) who bought a house in a tiny Forest hamlet and complained bitterly about getting deer in the garden  . . . . . tempted to say that the deer have been there for a thousand years and that exactly WHY the New Forest IS the New Forest  . . .  or should I just give them a book on the history of the Forest?


----------



## Foxhunter49 (19 June 2011)

I think it is a general problem when city folk move to the country and then complain about old Mr Brown's rooster waking them at dawn. I have even had a farmer friend receive complaints about his ewe's being to noisy with them baaing for their lambs. 

The very best one happened many years ago. A farmer had sold some land where a small estate was built. The houses were mostly bought by townies on their retirement and it did not take long for the complaints to start. First he was asked to train his cows not to poop near the fence. Then they complained that the corn driers were on from 8 a.m. until 10 p.m. and kept moaning about it even though they were told he could leave them on 24/7 if he wanted.

So it went on and it became a battle with the farmer never breaking the laws but getting close to them.

I hadn't seen him for a while and when I did I asked him how he was getting on with his neighbours and he just laughed and said he had a good one for him to complain about! He had hired the field out and that was where the very first Isle of Wight Pop Festival was held.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 June 2011)

Foxhunter49 said:



			I think it is a general problem when city folk move to the country and then complain about old Mr Brown's rooster waking them at dawn. I have even had a farmer friend receive complaints about his ewe's being to noisy with them baaing for their lambs. 

The very best one happened many years ago. A farmer had sold some land where a small estate was built. The houses were mostly bought by townies on their retirement and it did not take long for the complaints to start. First he was asked to train his cows not to poop near the fence. Then they complained that the corn driers were on from 8 a.m. until 10 p.m. and kept moaning about it even though they were told he could leave them on 24/7 if he wanted.

So it went on and it became a battle with the farmer never breaking the laws but getting close to them.

I hadn't seen him for a while and when I did I asked him how he was getting on with his neighbours and he just laughed and said he had a good one for him to complain about! He had hired the field out and that was where the very first Isle of Wight Pop Festival was held.
		
Click to expand...

LIKE!!!


----------



## stella65 (19 June 2011)

If only i could afford somehere in NF  or the like lots of smelly cows sheep pigs , deer in the garden oh yes i call this bliss much nicer than living in a city with the petrol fumes and nosey neighbours the rush and bustle of daily living , people are shown  these quite little country places and then when they move in realise that country life is not as quiet as they thought go back to your towns then !!!


----------



## wispa (21 June 2011)

the new forest is awesome and am lucky enough to live there. On the whole, locals complain about nothing as they know how lucky they are. Unfortunately, a lot of the pony accidents are as an indirect result of the tourists. Yes, a lot of locals drive too fast and are probably responsible for some of the accidents, yet if the tourists weren't so bloody thick about feeding the ponies (even from their car windows) then they wouldn't come down to the roads in the first place.

Sadly, I have also had a couple of my ponies squashed as a result of cars (both times tourists) and sadly I couldn't afford to take legal action either time due to court costs.

Including one fella who hit one of my ponies, got out and had a look at it on the floor, got back in his car and drove off

Luckily a friend of mine happened to be in the car behind and get the number plate


----------

